# Animal round confusion



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We are looking to add the animal round to our 'Insteada' shoot but are running into issues with making it run smoothly. For starters, we only have one course of 28 targets and would want folks to continue immediately after finishing with the 28 Field faces Saturday. And I understand that whoever finishes on one of the targets on the front half puts the face up before proceeding to their first animal target. SO, how do you get the folks on the back half of the course to start on the front half for the animal round without a gridlock at target #1??? Of course some folks shoot faster than others and I am sure there will not be a huge group at once but there will be some waiting which concerns us. Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

We usually shoot 28 field on Saturday and 14Hunter/14 Animal on Sunday.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> We are looking to add the animal round to our 'Insteada' shoot but are running into issues with making it run smoothly. For starters, we only have one course of 28 targets and would want folks to continue immediately after finishing with the 28 Field faces Saturday. And I understand that whoever finishes on one of the targets on the front half puts the face up before proceeding to their first animal target. SO, how do you get the folks on the back half of the course to start on the front half for the animal round without a gridlock at target #1??? Of course some folks shoot faster than others and I am sure there will not be a huge group at once but there will be some waiting which concerns us. Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!


 They stay on the same 14 targets. If they have to shoot 28 then they do it twice. only works if have 14 target loops


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

brtesite said:


> They stay on the same 14 targets. If they have to shoot 28 then they do it twice. only works if have 14 target loops


WOW, that makes it sound so much easier to do it that way. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

At the New England sectionals they shoot 28 field/14 animals( targets 1 thru 14)on Saturday.On Sunday they shoot 28 Hunter.At a 2 day tournament most people don't mine shooting late Saturday afternoon.The people who travel like to be on the road Sunday afternoon.

Dan


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We would do the animal round Saturday afternoon, Sunday would be 28 Hunter faces then the door prize handout and awards ceremony. Think it went smoothly last year!!??
What did you think Dan??


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> We would do the animal round Saturday afternoon, Sunday would be 28 Hunter faces then the door prize handout and awards ceremony. Think it went smoothly last year!!??
> What did you think Dan??


Lancaster Archery Club put on a great shoot last year.
Dan


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

This is what is done at our Mid-Atlantic sectionals, to add onto what Mike is saying. Every field target has an animal target behind it. When you finish your last field target, you take the field face down and put the animal face up. Your next target will be an animal target. However, you stay on whatever group of 14 that you started on. For example, if you started on #5, you would only shoot the animal faces on 1-14. The same applies to the back half. If you started on #18, you would only shoot 15-28.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Just to add to this, it makes for a faster round on Sunday if you shoot the Hunter/Animal on Saturday. Then the Field round on Sunday. Not so many sight changes from walk-ups.


----------

